# IT job is eating me alive - want out of the industry altogether.



## wellnowwhat

Hi, everyone.

I'm having a bit of a career crisis. I've been in the IT industry for about eight years, now. I currently work for a software developer doing end-user support, training, and some project management. It pays fairly well, but the stress is eating me alive. I'm falling behind on things, my task list is constantly expanding and beyond my control, and I just feel extremely bored and disinterested in what I'm doing. 

This was occurring before I got my previous job, as well. I used to do technical support and repairs for a computer shop. However, over the years I've come to realize that I don't like working with computers. At all. I used to think that being in the IT industry was my DREAM job, but now it's turned into a living nightmare. I've had people recommend getting more/different certifications, but I start reading/studying for them and am instantly bored. I have no desire to continue on in the industry.

There's another problem, however: I'm not entirely what it is that I'd like to do. Well, I have some things in mind, but my skill set doesn't seem all that transferable. I LOVE doing research and reading, so I've been thinking about getting a Master's degree in Library Science and trying to become a librarian/digital archivist. I'm just uncertain about what path I want to take. The only thing that I do know is that I don't want to be in computers, anymore. Heck, I've even considered quitting and going to work in a coffee shop, if only to get away from the screen and smartphone!

Sorry for the long rant. I'm looking for some advice, but I also just needed to vent as my task list piles up on this Friday before a three-day weekend.


----------



## Red Panda

I'm not experienced with working, but I'll just give it a try.
You're plainly saying that you don't want to be in computers, so your answer is there. I haven't worked, but from my own experience from studying, if you really don't want to do something, then it will only eat you away unless you decide to give it up. Some people manage to stay on jobs they dislike because of other things, but this doesn't seem to be the case with you. So, search for your available options, heck maybe do what you said about the coffee shop and quit your IT job and pursue your library science degree.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

I would leave. The longer you stay there, the more stressed and miserable you feel. Get a job in a coffee shop like you suggested, and take a year out to decide what you want to do. You're still young and so there is plenty of time to go back to college and change your career.


----------



## wellnowwhat

Dolorous Haze said:


> I would leave. The longer you stay there, the more stressed and miserable you feel. Get a job in a coffee shop like you suggested, and take a year out to decide what you want to do. You're still young and so there is plenty of time to go back to college and change your career.


The biggest hurdle right now is that my wife and I are having a baby in < 2 months, and she'll be out of work for at least a couple of months after that, so the most stressful thing is that I'm sort of "stuck" for the time being. I've thought about quitting pretty much every single day, but that probably wouldn't be wise at this point in time. I do agree that I see my misery and stress continuing to mount, however.


----------



## Red Panda

wellnowwhat said:


> The biggest hurdle right now is that my wife and I are having a baby in < 2 months, and she'll be out of work for at least a couple of months after that, so the most stressful thing is that I'm sort of "stuck" for the time being. I've thought about quitting pretty much every single day, but that probably wouldn't be wise at this point in time. I do agree that I see my misery and stress continuing to mount, however.


can't you find a job first and then quit the IT one? Then practically you'd be out of job for 0 days.


----------



## Dolorous Haze

wellnowwhat said:


> The biggest hurdle right now is that my wife and I are having a baby in < 2 months, and she'll be out of work for at least a couple of months after that, so the most stressful thing is that I'm sort of "stuck" for the time being. I've thought about quitting pretty much every single day, but that probably wouldn't be wise at this point in time. I do agree that I see my misery and stress continuing to mount, however.


Ah, that makes thinks more complicated. Does your wife get maternity leave or anything? I'm not sure how these things work in the US. Do you have any savings or any family that might be willing to help you out a bit? I know your job is awful, but don't try to quit it unless you have found another with decent pay or else you have found other ways of getting money first. As stressful as your job is, it is less stressful than trying to deal with a newborn baby with no income.

Maybe you could think of doing a Masters degree part-time while continuing in your IT job? It will add more stress, but at least you'll be able to keep your income and you'll still be able to see an end to your IT career in the near future.


----------



## bluekitdon

1. Figure out what it is that you enjoy doing that people will pay for and you are decent at, see diagram below.







2. Find a position that fits with this picture and get hired.
3. Quit your existing job.

Pretty well the only order that's going to work. If you just quit before you find something else you'll have a hard time getting hired because employers like to see that you can hold down a job and your family finances are going to suffer.


----------



## bluekitdon

This link may help with new career suggestions if you know your personality type.
Common Careers for Personality Types


----------



## jbking

wellnowwhat said:


> The only thing that I do know is that I don't want to be in computers, anymore. Heck, I've even considered quitting and going to work in a coffee shop, if only to get away from the screen and smartphone!


You do realize that most coffee shops would still have computers for taking orders, computing the total owed, and processing various back-end functions like credit card processing, yes? There may be some old school shops that may resist putting in technology if you are quite serious about avoiding technology.

If research and reading appeal to you, perhaps you could review books for others to know how to get the most out of the book? Another thought is to ask friends and family what kinds of things you seemed to be rather excited to be doing and where are your strengths.

Ever think about getting into teaching some of your IT skills to students at a college? Just an idea.


----------



## Laguna

Baby on the way- you need to keep the income flowing no doubt.
Does your company have a job board? Can you transfer to another department doing something a little different? It doesn't have to be forever. But if you are completely at the "stick a fork in me!" point--- I know what that feels like! Been there- it's brutal. But try to have a bit of patience. If you can stay at the same company doing something different- at least for now--- it would buy you time to look for another job / study for another job type.

Good luck! You are aware and vocalizing the situation- that is great. Things will align for you. Just do it in the proper steps so that you and your family are always taken care of.


----------



## lightwing

wellnowwhat said:


> The biggest hurdle right now is that my wife and I are having a baby in < 2 months, and she'll be out of work for at least a couple of months after that, so the most stressful thing is that I'm sort of "stuck" for the time being. I've thought about quitting pretty much every single day, but that probably wouldn't be wise at this point in time. I do agree that I see my misery and stress continuing to mount, however.


Maybe a change in scenery would help for the time being? I worked for a hospital for 6 years in the IT department. Just about 3 years ago (been working for this company for almost 9 years now) I transferred to a different division and moved. I like what I'm doing better now and get paid better with less stress due to not being responsible for things I know little about. There are days when I feel the same about not wanting to be in IT any more, but mostly I enjoy my job because I enjoy using my abilities with computers to help others. Maybe just looking for another job in a different company with a change in focus would help? Just a thought, but I know what mean about feeling stuck and not wanting to be in IT any more...


----------



## Haydn

wellnowwhat said:


> Hi, everyone.
> 
> I'm having a bit of a career crisis. I've been in the IT industry for about eight years, now. I currently work for a software developer doing end-user support, training, and some project management. It pays fairly well, but the stress is eating me alive. I'm falling behind on things, my task list is constantly expanding and beyond my control, and I just feel extremely bored and disinterested in what I'm doing.
> 
> This was occurring before I got my previous job, as well. I used to do technical support and repairs for a computer shop. However, over the years I've come to realize that I don't like working with computers. At all. I used to think that being in the IT industry was my DREAM job, but now it's turned into a living nightmare. I've had people recommend getting more/different certifications, but I start reading/studying for them and am instantly bored. I have no desire to continue on in the industry.
> 
> There's another problem, however: I'm not entirely what it is that I'd like to do. Well, I have some things in mind, but my skill set doesn't seem all that transferable. I LOVE doing research and reading, so I've been thinking about getting a Master's degree in Library Science and trying to become a librarian/digital archivist. I'm just uncertain about what path I want to take. The only thing that I do know is that I don't want to be in computers, anymore. Heck, I've even considered quitting and going to work in a coffee shop, if only to get away from the screen and smartphone!
> 
> Sorry for the long rant. I'm looking for some advice, but I also just needed to vent as my task list piles up on this Friday before a three-day weekend.


I know what you speak of, I was in a similar situation about two years ago where every section of my being hated what I was doing so much I was waking up early in panic due to anxiety and stress. It got to the point where I just could not make myself physically go anymore even if hell and earth fell upon me all at once so I resigned and I felt so free, it was amazing.

I think your situation is different because you have a baby on the way so you are going to have to be more cautious. I think if the job in a coffee shop pays enough for you to sustain your family then just quit and go do it until you can find a more suitable job, it is better that your baby does not arrive into the world with you in a stressed out mess. 

You could also just arrange to take some time off from your current job to gain some perspective and temporary relief. Sometimes it is not just the job that is causing stress but some other area of life that is spilling over. With a little break you might be able to find some positive meaning to the experience and the job so that you can continue for a while longer with a somewhat different attitude and renewed vigor. Your decision seems to me to be a difficult one.

You did not say what it is about working with computers that is causing you stress.


----------



## wellnowwhat

lightwing said:


> Maybe a change in scenery would help for the time being? I worked for a hospital for 6 years in the IT department. Just about 3 years ago (been working for this company for almost 9 years now) I transferred to a different division and moved. I like what I'm doing better now and get paid better with less stress due to not being responsible for things I know little about. There are days when I feel the same about not wanting to be in IT any more, but mostly I enjoy my job because I enjoy using my abilities with computers to help others. Maybe just looking for another job in a different company with a change in focus would help? Just a thought, but I know what mean about feeling stuck and not wanting to be in IT any more...


I think a change might help. I've applied with a couple of startup companies in my area just to see what's out there, and I had an interview with one earlier this week that went well.


----------



## wellnowwhat

Haydn said:


> I know what you speak of, I was in a similar situation about two years ago where every section of my being hated what I was doing so much I was waking up early in panic due to anxiety and stress. It got to the point where I just could not make myself physically go anymore even if hell and earth fell upon me all at once so I resigned and I felt so free, it was amazing.
> 
> I think your situation is different because you have a baby on the way so you are going to have to be more cautious. I think if the job in a coffee shop pays enough for you to sustain your family then just quit and go do it until you can find a more suitable job, it is better that your baby does not arrive into the world with you in a stressed out mess.
> 
> You could also just arrange to take some time off from your current job to gain some perspective and temporary relief. Sometimes it is not just the job that is causing stress but some other area of life that is spilling over. With a little break you might be able to find some positive meaning to the experience and the job so that you can continue for a while longer with a somewhat different attitude and renewed vigor. Your decision seems to me to be a difficult one.
> 
> You did not say what it is about working with computers that is causing you stress.


Those are all good suggestions.

I think my dislike of the industry really started because I started working as a customer support specialist for a software company. I've worked customer support before and it was fine, but at my current job it seems like nothing ever works. The software is buggy as all Hell, and the reply from the lead developer is basically "I don't feel like fixing it right now, but we need to keep selling it." It totally goes against my helping nature, and if I had known that up front I would have stayed at my last job where I was a lot happier and less stressed.

I also worked with a lot more people on a daily basis in my previous jobs and I really miss that aspect, even though I consider myself an introvert.


----------



## wellnowwhat

jbking said:


> You do realize that most coffee shops would still have computers for taking orders, computing the total owed, and processing various back-end functions like credit card processing, yes? There may be some old school shops that may resist putting in technology if you are quite serious about avoiding technology.
> 
> If research and reading appeal to you, perhaps you could review books for others to know how to get the most out of the book? Another thought is to ask friends and family what kinds of things you seemed to be rather excited to be doing and where are your strengths.
> 
> Ever think about getting into teaching some of your IT skills to students at a college? Just an idea.



Haha, yeah I realize that. But in a role like that I hopefully wouldn't be putting the one having to deal with it if it breaks and I'd actually get to interact with some human beings for a change.


----------



## Haydn

wellnowwhat said:


> Those are all good suggestions.
> 
> I think my dislike of the industry really started because I started working as a customer support specialist for a software company. I've worked customer support before and it was fine, but at my current job it seems like nothing ever works. The software is buggy as all Hell, and the reply from the lead developer is basically "I don't feel like fixing it right now, but we need to keep selling it." It totally goes against my helping nature, and if I had known that up front I would have stayed at my last job where I was a lot happier and less stressed.
> 
> I also worked with a lot more people on a daily basis in my previous jobs and I really miss that aspect, even though I consider myself an introvert.


What I kind of hear is that it is not so much the industry that is the issue but the problems at your current job with the software. Would you be willing to consider staying in the field but moving on to another job where you do not have to deal so much with buggy software and have greater people contact? A job with issues like you described is probably just going to rob you of self confidence over a period of time if you are not careful.

In any case, if you do decide to leave IT, there are so many things that you could consider. You could go into some sort of management role somewhere if you know how to frame your experience right or librarianship like you were thinking, basically except for a few very specialized fields with overly long training periods, you can do just about anything, your alternatives are practically endless.


----------



## LostTheMarbles

I hit the same point just over a year ago, the longer you stay with a company the more responsibilities you pick up, unfortunately your old responsibilities aren't taken away to make room for the new ones which just means more stress and generally more hours needed to get everything done. Do you have a junior that you could hand off some of your responsibility to?

IT skills are some of the most transferable skills out there, even if you're not working directly with computers I'm sure you could find something else you could do.

I should add, I'm a Software engineer, only took 3 years before the industry/company wore me out and I had to take a break.


----------



## Promethea

I lost my love for IT too. In a similar situation sans "baby on the way" - so I guess I'm not feeling the pressure.

All I can say is adult career change is not that uncommon. Thats about all I can say for now though; trying to figure out what my next move is too.


----------



## wellnowwhat

Haydn said:


> What I kind of hear is that it is not so much the industry that is the issue but the problems at your current job with the software. Would you be willing to consider staying in the field but moving on to another job where you do not have to deal so much with buggy software and have greater people contact? A job with issues like you described is probably just going to rob you of self confidence over a period of time if you are not careful.
> 
> In any case, if you do decide to leave IT, there are so many things that you could consider. You could go into some sort of management role somewhere if you know how to frame your experience right or librarianship like you were thinking, basically except for a few very specialized fields with overly long training periods, you can do just about anything, your alternatives are practically endless.


I've actually applied with couple of startups in the area that seem to be doing well, and the positions are more internal systems administration stuff and less technical support stuff. I'm hoping that if I move into a position like that, where I'd still be working on a team and solving problems but dealing more with things that I can control, it will help.

I appreciate all the input!


----------



## wellnowwhat

LostTheMarbles said:


> I hit the same point just over a year ago, the longer you stay with a company the more responsibilities you pick up, unfortunately your old responsibilities aren't taken away to make room for the new ones which just means more stress and generally more hours needed to get everything done. Do you have a junior that you could hand off some of your responsibility to?
> 
> IT skills are some of the most transferable skills out there, even if you're not working directly with computers I'm sure you could find something else you could do.
> 
> I should add, I'm a Software engineer, only took 3 years before the industry/company wore me out and I had to take a break.


I unfortunately don't have a junior to whom I can assign responsibilities. It's actually just me and one other person who handle all of the support issues that come in for our company and we're both under a lot of stress constantly. We've had internal discussions about hiring another person for the last six months or so and it never seems to go anywhere, unfortunately.

I would actually like more responsibility if it didn't mean being more responsible for things that are really poorly designed and broken.


----------

